# have you been checked yet



## basscatcher89 (Apr 25, 2004)

has any one else been checked for a fishing lisence yet. well i have and I was only 15 at the time and it was at paint creek and these guys wanted me to be illeagle or somthing they were like a pair of hound on the sent of a still pheasent. they were out to get me.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

I've only been checked once in 30 years in Ohio . But with the increase in prices, I'm sure they will be out in force in the future....... THE CATKING !!!


----------



## big_b16 (Oct 17, 2004)

Got checked 2 times in my life, once when I was 12 and once when I was 18. Neither time I had a liscense  . The latter was while fishing hard water on 3 January. Licenses were on the calender year in WI at the time. DOH!


----------



## stonefly71 (Apr 14, 2004)

I was checked 3 times in one summer I think it was 98 at Lake Logan I was night fishing all three times. And I've had my hunting licens checked 2 times one was during dove season out by Rushville , Ohio and the other was out in the same area but on state land. So I've had my fair share and yes I had my licenses every time one time was by a sheriff duputy when a lady called and reported us cause she didn't know her uncle gave us permision to hunt his land. Later All. P.s. I think hocking is one of the counties that checks the most around this area. Unless you are out on Buckeye lake but I'm friend with the Rangers up there since I use to be a fire fighter in Millersport. Pays to have friends in them type of fields.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

2-times in 30 years


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

I was checked twice in South Carolina while fishing on Santee Cooper Reservoir but I can't remember having been checked in Ohio.


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

4 times in ohio fishing and 1 time hunting 
one of the times i was checked at eagel creek and i wasent even fishing but i showed them anyway so he would leave me alone the next day


----------



## fishmason (May 2, 2004)

Ranger stopped and checked me and all my 20 yr old buddies last year. Have yet to even see a ranger anywhere else.


----------



## redhawk fisherman (Apr 13, 2004)

Never checked in 22 years in Ohio! Twice at Dale Hollow and three times at Cumberland, and once at Fontana in North Carolina(the only time I ever fished there!)


----------



## eagleclaw (Oct 31, 2004)

when i lived in MN i never got checked i fished lakes and the mississippi river these lakes aren't payed lakes


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

20 yrs fishing never checked ohio

mi 5 yrs fishing never checked

ny 6 yrs fishing never checked

pa 6 yrs fishing never checked


----------



## baby bass (Apr 11, 2004)

i'ved been checked twice for fishing and once for hunting licence in my 56 years. baby bass


----------



## Tee (Apr 5, 2004)

I have been checked 6 times that I can remember. Last year was my 1st year fishing in Indiana (Tanners Creek). I fished there twice and got checked once. 

I have been checked most up at Lake Erie and at the Maumee River.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

i must have been checked by every officer at alum.. multiples of times this past 2 years..


----------



## Skooky (Apr 21, 2004)

Out of 38 years fishing I have been checked once in Ohio at Ft. Loramie in 2000 and once in Kentucky at Corinth in 2002


----------



## Floater (Apr 20, 2004)

I think I have been checked once or twice in the last few years here in Ohio. One was at CC spillway about 3 years back and the other was I think at Cowan. I got checked fishing out in Montana last summer, I guess it made buying the expensive one day license worthwhile!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Six times fishing and three hunting in Ohio. One time in Canada, one time Pennsylvania.


----------



## flytyer (Jan 3, 2005)

Yes I've been checked. As a matter of fact it was 3 times in 2 weeks by the same game warden on the same stretch of creek I fish all the time. At the time it kind of aggravated me but I guess he was doing his job and that's what we pay them to do!!!!! By the way that was in N. W. Ohio. That was probably 10 years ago. Like I said none of us like to be checked but that is their job and it's what we pay them to do!


----------



## bill_gfish (Apr 5, 2004)

I usually get checked 3-4 times a year. Once 4 times in a year by the same guy, ya think he'd remember the vehicle. Anyway, I guess it is good cuz if he is asking me then he is asking others and doing his job.

bill


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Checked three times, twice at O'shay Spillway


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2005)

I have never been checked. But I don't really fish in high profile areas either. I think they were planning on checking me once and I ran off into the woods and hid for a few hours.


----------



## Perch (Apr 5, 2004)

I was checked once, the officer looked at me and realized what a lousy fisherman I was and gave me lifetime exemption


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2005)

I have been checked for my fishing licence once and my hunting licence probably five times.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Seems like I get checked every year for fishing,mostly at ramps.Hunting 3 times in my life.


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

three times fishing, twice hunting, all in Ohio. We had a ranger with a bug up his rearend kick us off Portage Lakes years ago for creating a wake. Three of us in a 14 footer with a 7.5 Merc. All we were doing was trying not to get swamped from the 250 hp buzzbombs that were cruising by us....


----------



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

Boy, I think this one should have been a poll!!

I've been checked once, on Lake Erie, in 16 years of fishing (all licensed )


FYI, the one time was pretty funny since there was well over 100 boats packed together perch fishing...we went by trolling and they came after us!

Seems like we could have gotten a better bang for our tax/license dollar by checking the 100 boats. They could have walked from boat to boat.  


Creekwalker


----------



## Onion (Apr 10, 2004)

I have never been checked in Ohio in all my 30 years of fishing.

I have fished 2 times in my life in that state up north and was checked both times. Maybe it was because I was whistling Hang on Sloopy.

Never had my license checked in Minnesota but I have had them take scale samples from my dinner at least 10 times.

Been checked in Florida literally almost any time I went out fishing on a boat, fresh and saltwater. They checked our limits, sizes and licenses every time we had fish.


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

In 33 years I've never been checked for fishing or a hunting license and never had my boat inpected. Of coarse I ask a officer every spring to inspect the boat and get my sticker.


----------



## lastv8 (Oct 11, 2004)

are you telling me they really check you in Ohio? I have never been asked to see my fishing license in ohio.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Do you guys fish and hunt???

I get checked at least once a year and normally much more than that. I get checked at Alum and Indian almost every trip that I make there in the early spring

I was checked on Hubbard Lake in MI a week ago. I have been checked at alum, Indian, Grand Lake, Mosquito, Deer Creek, Big Darby, etc, etc, etc. Erie countless times. Shortdrift and I were checked twice nby DNR and once by watercraft all in the same day.

I have also had my hunting license checked numerous times in Ohio and surrounding states.

You guys do actually need to go fishing to get checked, you know that don't you?


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

I think the reasons I haven't been checked is because I hunt private property and I always get an inspection sticker before I put the boat on the water each year. Plus I never give them a reason to stop me. I always give a wave to the rangers and talk with them when they are at the ramp.


----------



## fishingfool (May 25, 2004)

I've been checked 4 times in wisc in 35 years and once in Ohio in 5 years. I never mind. Kudos, to the fish and game wardens, their doing a very dangerous and necesssary job, And It can't be for the money, I think most of then are sports-people just like all of us here.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I have been checked at least a dozen times here in Ohio over the last 20 years or so and 11 of those were on the Mad River, so be sure to thank your local Champain County Game Officer. 
I fish everywhere in the state, Guide for steelhead and never been checked there, that is where the people need to be enforced. I have had many friends checked on the Maumee River but I never had the pleasure.

Salmonid


----------



## TIGHTLINER (Apr 7, 2004)

I've only been checked for a fishing license one time and this was 2 years ago while fishing at Dale Walborn Reservior on the Portage/Stark County border.


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

I get checked a few times just about every year


----------



## Ol' Whiskers (Aug 11, 2004)

Checked maybe 3 time in the last five years on the GMR, and a total of a dozen or so in 35 years in Ohio. Have not been checked on the Ohio River. Checked 3 times in three or four years Indiana when I used to fish Brookville and Bischoff.


----------



## Alter (Apr 8, 2004)

Man, I've been checked a bunch at Caesar's Creek. A few years back I got checked 2 days in a row. The weird thing is I usually fish way off the beaten path when I'm shore fishing and I've still be checked. Once, I was at least 4 miles from the nearest parking lot/road. I don't mind getting checked though and most of the officers have been cool and chatted a while after I showed my license (one guy was kind of a tool but he was the exception). On one occasion I couldn't even find my license but the officer asked me if I knew what color that year's fishing licenses where and since I did know he let me keep fishing (I later found the license in a pocket in my tackle pack, the one pocket I had overlooked  ) On that occassion it really helped that I had several previous year's fishing licenses in my wallet; since the offiicer saw that I bought a license in multiple previous years he was willing to give me the benefit of the doubt. The last time I was checked at CC, two other guys got checked at the same time and one was fishing without a license so the checks do help catch poachers. 

I've never been checked fishing anywhere else in Ohio but I've been checked in Kentucky and South Carolina.

Steve


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

I was once checked four times by different wardens in a thirty minute time frame. I was moving decoys out of the truck and into my boat to hunt ducks. One right after another stopped and checked me and I was on private land. I have also been checked by the same warden in Alabama three times in one week. Been checked at least once a year in WV for the past ten years. I have also been checked in Ohio at least six times since I moved here in 98. Must look guilty


----------



## FishnJoe (Apr 20, 2004)

2 times at Stonelick and once Eastfork. When I see them checking,....it's a good thing. Too many taking illegal fish (size)being taken. Also feel better protected as far as my vehicle. Need more of their presence. Nothing to hide here.


----------



## beatsworkin (Apr 12, 2004)

Checked 7 times hunting in 20 years and at least 4 or 5 times a year fishing in Ohio. Usually Alum is good for half the checks early in the spring.


----------



## fshman_165 (May 26, 2004)

I have been checked to the point that I now go to the park office early in the year and get my boat stickered. When you fish Indian or Alum early in the season be prepared to be checked to death. I personally like the fact that the wildlife officers do thier jobs, the problem is that there are certain lakes that I have never been approached (in the last 20 years) and have witnessed poaching. In these instances, calls to the poacher hotline took multiple gripes to get someone to check into the problem.


----------

